# Favorite bait for cats?



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

What are some of y'all's favorite baits to use for cats?


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite is live mudcat about 6"-8". But they are kind of hard to find around my area, next would be live perch of the same size. I normally target flathead and these are my preferred baits. If your after blues cut shad is hard to beat, and worms,shrimp, or stink bait for channels


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

IMHO when fishing for blues there is shad, and not so good not shad.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fresh perch!!!


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Agree mudcat 6-8 inch are good but slicks are my choice. Hard to get unless u have some ponds stocked with them. An I have 4 ponds stocked with slicks only for flat head fishing.. Now blues and channel fresh shad of beef liver it stays on the hook...


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

That's or beef liver


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Shad


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

been doing very good on stink bait/dip bait on Conroe lately


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

need to be more specific on what your targeting.. ops perch or goldfish.
blues shad is the way to go.channels i dont like messing with to much but if whoevers out with me wants to catch them will usually go stinkbait(catfish charlies) or chicken livers, and chum the hole with canned dog food, a main line with a weight on the bottom tied to a jug off your main line tie off some canned wet dog food with holes poked in it, really pulls them channels in and you can use cork to get to the levels of your cans


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Channels- punch bait 
Blues - fresh shad


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

My buddy keeps wanting me to try chicken gizzards soaked in big red soda and strawberry jello. Seems to be working for him he caught about a 20 lb blue Sunday on lake conroe.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

FISHINJESS said:


> My buddy keeps wanting me to try chicken gizzards soaked in big red soda and strawberry jello. Seems to be working for him he caught about a 20 lb blue Sunday on lake conroe.


add corn flakes and corn syrup and you got carp bait


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Well then maybe I won't be making any cause last thing I want on my line is a dirty ol carp!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot depends on where I'm fishing. For blue cat on Lake Livingston I like fresh shad or a good ole string on punkin seed perch.If I'm fishing in current you can't beat a Catapla worm.My op bait of choice in no particular order are yellow polywogs,goggle eye perch and small channel cat.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

epiphany....canned dog food as a weight for throw lines. The simplicity is pure ******* genius.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Been using shrimp for channels last 30 years but recently ordered me a gallon of CJ's Shad punch bait. My past experience I was aggrevated with the number of smaller channels I caught on punch bait. I'll have to report on my results after my next trip unless I mainly target whites/hybrids/crappie with my new toy, a green light!

Shrimp gets expensive, I need to explore some of the other 2coolers recommendations.

Ron


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

For ops, live bream....For channels and blues, shad or CJ's punch bait, in any formulation.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Buy a 5 lb box of offshore squid. Partially thaw and divide into 5-8 packages and refreeze. Stays on the hook like pork rind and has enough smell if you have the area chummed. If you don't use the entire package, refreeze and it get even better than once thawed.

I'll cook the shrimp.



Ronborsk said:


> Been using shrimp for channels last 30 years but recently ordered me a gallon of CJ's Shad punch bait. My past experience I was aggrevated with the number of smaller channels I caught on punch bait. I'll have to report on my results after my next trip unless I mainly target whites/hybrids/crappie with my new toy, a green light!
> 
> Shrimp gets expensive, I need to explore some of the other 2coolers recommendations.
> 
> Ron


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Channels -- homemade soap
Blues -- cut mullet
Yellows -- 5-6" goggle eye perch


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try that squid sometime.



SSNJOHN said:


> Buy a 5 lb box of offshore squid. Partially thaw and divide into 5-8 packages and refreeze. Stays on the hook like pork rind and has enough smell if you have the area chummed. If you don't use the entire package, refreeze and it get even better than once thawed.
> 
> I'll cook the shrimp.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Bait*

X2 on Squid also try Chicken Hearts

Take both of the above and liberally coat in Garlic Powder then freeze.
Use on your next trip and both will stay on the hook and catch Blue catfish. Good Luck


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Chicken livers or hot dogs super-stinkified with other stuff


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chicken livers hands down. I also use shad from time to time.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Conroe cats seem to love Galveston shrimp.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

For the Towers on Livingston in Winter-Shad or Squid
For Juglines- Perch, Beef Heart, Shad
For Shad Spawn- Shad


----------

